# μη βλασφημείτε τα θεία



## Alexandra (May 1, 2014)

Η επιθυμία να το μεταφράσω προήλθε από αυτό.

Βλέπω blasphemy against the Holy Spirit, blasphemy against the Divine Maternity, blasphemy against the Holy Ghost, αλλά γενικώς προς "τα θεία" δεν βλέπω. Καμιά πρόταση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 1, 2014)

Ίσως επειδή ο όρος blasphemy = The action or offence of speaking sacrilegiously about God or sacred things; profane talk: _he was detained on charges of blasphemy_ στα αγγλικά ορίζεται συμπεριλαμβάνοντας τα θεία; (Η απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου θα μπορούσε να είναι: _the sacred things_.)


----------



## Philip (May 1, 2014)

blasphemy against all things divine
blasphemy against what is divine
_faute de mieux_

all things sacred/holy; what is sacred/holy επίσης


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2014)

Σε αντίστοιχο επίπεδο είναι το «No profanity».

https://www.google.com/search?q="no...7IHgCg&ved=0CCcQsAQ&biw=2016&bih=1072&dpr=0.9


----------



## OldBullLee (May 5, 2014)

Βλέποντας και την πηγή της Αλεξάνδρας, πρόκειται για άλλη μία περίπτωση νεοελληνικής αγραμματοσύνης. Οπότε Αλεξάνδρα καλύτερα να μην το μεταφράσεις. Και εξηγούμαι: μπορεί κάποιος να βλασφημήσει κάτι άλλο από τα θεία; Παλαιότερα βλέπαμε πινακίδες "μη βλασφημείτε.", που είναι και το σωστό Εναλλακτικά, το αυτοκόλλητο θα έπρεπε να γράφει "μην υβρίζετε τα θεία". Η έννοια της βλασφημίας/βλασφημώ δίνεται σε διάφορα σημεία της Βίβλου, τόσο στην Παλαιά, όσο και στην Καινή, Διαθήκη και σε γενικές γραμμές (δεν θυμάμαι πώς ορίζεται ακριβώς) βλάσφημος είναι αυτός που ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι θεός, ή ότι έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά του θεού (πχ ότι κάνει θαύματα ή ότι είναι αθάνατος κλπ). Σε 2 μάλιστα περιπτώσεις που ο Ιησούς μιλούσε μέσα στο ναό με τους Φαρισαίους, πήγαν να τον λιθοβολήσουν (τιμωρία των βλάσφημων) γιατί ισχυρίστηκε ότι ήταν υιός του θεού, την δεύτερη μάλιστα φορά, ο Ιησούς κρύφτηκε και το "έσκασε' από τον ναό κρυφά για να γλυτώσει. Από λεξικολογικής πλευράς, θα ήταν νομίζω ενδιαφέρον να ερευνηθεί η ετυμολογία τόσο της ελληνικής λέξης βλάσφημος/βλασφημία/βλασφημώ, που χρησιμοποιείται από τους Ευαγγελιστές στα Ευαγγέλια, όσο και της ανάλογης εβραϊκής λέξης στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη.


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2014)

Το _βλασφημώ_ είναι από τη _βλάβη_ της _φήμης_, και από τη σημασία της απλής κακολογίας και δυσφήμησης πέρασε στη σημασία της υβριστικής αναφοράς στον Θεό. Το αγγλικό _profane_ είναι από το λατινικό _profanus_, δηλαδή αυτός που είναι μπροστά από το ναό, έξω από το ναό, άρα ανίερος και κατ' επέκταση βέβηλος.


----------



## SBE (May 5, 2014)

Πιο απλά: όταν ήμουνα μικρή στην Ελλάδα οι μεγάλοι ονόμαζαν βλαστήμιες και τις βρισιές που περιλάμβαναν τα θεία/ εκκλησιαστικά σκεύη, και τις βρισιές που περιλάμβαναν σόγια, αθλητικούς συνδέσμους κλπ. Λίγο-πολύ τη χρησιμοποιούσαν για να περιγράψουν κυρίως γενετήσιες προτροπές παντός είδους, όχι μόνο αυτές της θεολογικής υποκατηγορίας. Οπότε δε νομίζω να ξένιζε ή να φαινόταν πλεονασμός το "τα θεία". Κάτι οι νομοθετικές χρήσεις, κάτι το ένα, κάτι το άλλο, πλέον νομίζω ότι το χρησιμοποιούμε πιο πολύ με την αρχική σημασία.


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2014)

Δεν έχουμε χάσει τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε «μη βλασφημείτε» και «μη βλαστημάτε». Με το που ανεβαίνουμε στο γλωσσικό επίπεδο, ανεβαίνουμε και προς τα ουράνια, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2014)




----------



## AoratiMelani (May 5, 2014)

Λοιπόν κι εγώ έτσι νόμιζα, ότι βλασφημία είναι η προσβολή των θείων και ότι από εκεί βγήκε το βλαστήμια που είναι η βρισιά, αλλά όταν είδα αυτό το νήμα, πριν σχολιάσω, είπα να το ψάξω, και να τι βλέπω: 

*ΛΚΝ *
βλασφημία (λογ.) Η βλαστήμια.

βλαστήμια Λέξεις ή φράσεις ασεβείς, εξυβριστικές ιδίως για τα θεία και τα ιερά.

*Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα*
βλασφημία: βλέπε βλαστήμια

βλαστήμια: ανόσιος και υβριστικός λόγος εναντίον του θεού, αγίων προσώπων και ιερών συμβόλων
(το θεού sic, με πεζό αρχικό, μη νομίζετε ότι με έπιασαν τα αθεϊστικά μου και εδώ, δεν θα άλλαζα ποτέ ένα παράθεμα)
(νεοελλ.) 1. κατάρα 2. βρισιά εναντίον προσώπου (αρχ.) 1. δυσοίωνος λόγος 2. δυσφήμηση, συκοφαντία

Αντίστοιχα τα βλασφημώ-βλαστημώ, τα έχει συνώνυμα και τα ορίζει ομοίως.

Μόνο ο *Μπαμπινιώτης* το πιάνει όπως εμείς:
βλασφημία (λογ.) ο ανόσιος και ασεβής λόγος εναντίον του Θεού, ιερών προσώπων και πραγμάτων, 2. (κατ' επέκτ.) ο υβριστικός λόγος

βλαστήμια (λαϊκ.) ο έντονα υβριστικός λόγος

Ώστε δεν τη χάσαμε τη διαφορά; Εμείς ίσως όχι, αλλά κάποιοι άλλοι ναι, ως φαίνεται! Λίγο παράξενο το βρίσκω.


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2014)

OldBullLee said:


> ...
> Η έννοια της βλασφημίας/βλασφημώ δίνεται σε διάφορα σημεία της Βίβλου, τόσο στην Παλαιά, όσο και στην Καινή, Διαθήκη και σε γενικές γραμμές (δεν θυμάμαι πώς ορίζεται ακριβώς) βλάσφημος είναι αυτός που ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι θεός, ή ότι έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά του θεού (πχ ότι κάνει θαύματα ή ότι είναι αθάνατος κλπ). Σε 2 μάλιστα περιπτώσεις που ο Ιησούς μιλούσε μέσα στο ναό με τους Φαρισαίους, πήγαν να τον λιθοβολήσουν (τιμωρία των βλάσφημων) γιατί ισχυρίστηκε ότι ήταν υιός του θεού, την δεύτερη μάλιστα φορά, ο Ιησούς κρύφτηκε και το "έσκασε' από τον ναό κρυφά για να γλυτώσει. ...



Μου θυμίζει πάντως την περίπτωση της _ύβρης_, που ενώ ως ὕβρις ήταν «2. στην αρχαία γραμματεία, η υπέρβαση του ανθρώπινου μέτρου, αλαζονική συμπεριφορά, αυθάδεια που πηγάζει από ένα υπερβολικό πάθος ή από τη συναίσθηση μιας υπερβολικής δύναμης· ύβρη. [λόγ.: 2: αρχ. _ὕβρις_· 1: σημδ. του λαϊκού _βρισιά_]» (ΛΚΝ), και δανεισμένη στα αγγλικά διατηρεί ακόμα αυτή τη σημασία (hubris: Wikipedia, Oxford dictionaries), στα δικά μας έχει καταλήξει κυρίως στη _βρισιά_.


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2014)

Όπως είπα, με βάση τις αναμνήσεις η βλασφημία ήταν η "επίσημη" βλαστήμια. Οπότε μια επίσημη επιγραφή θα χρειάζεται και διευκρίνηση. Προέρχεται από την ίδια περίοδο με το _Μη κύπτετε_ και _Μη πτύετε_, αυτοί που τις σκέφτηκαν* αυτές τις επιγραφές δεν ήταν άσχετοι με την ελληνική γλώσσα της εποχής. 

Εγώ τη σημασία βλασφημία= προσβολή θρησκευτικού τύπου την αντιλήφθηκα πολύ μετά, και ίσως να ήταν και σε σχέση με την υπόθεση του φετφά κατά του Σάλμαν Ρούσντι. Που πιθανόν την αρθρογραφία να επηρέασε και η μετάφραση από ξένες πηγές. 

*που υποθέτω ήταν μορφωμένοι με τα δεδομένα της εποχής τους


----------

